# Tool post for 6" lathe



## matthewsx (Mar 25, 2020)

OXA?

AXA?

Any good ones to look for used?

I'm not a fan of lantern style but would take an original if the price was right....


John


----------



## Alexander McGilton (Mar 25, 2020)

0XA apparently, according them. Not sure if an AXA may fit better or would be cumbersome.  








						Quick Change Tool Post Set for Atlas/Craftsman 6" Lathes
					

This all-steel quick change tool post set fits Atlas and Craftsman 6" lathes. Work on lathes that have a limited distance from the compound to the center.




					littlemachineshop.com


----------



## Aaron_W (Mar 25, 2020)

I like the Little Machine Shop QCTPs, they cost a bit more than the other imports but I think they they are better quality. I have a Bostar AXA that came with my 10x24. I bought an OXA for my Sherline and an an AXA for the 9x20. After looking at them side by side I think the Bostar is going on the 9x20 and the LMS AXA on the 10x24.

LMS recommends the OXA size for lathes smaller than the 9x20, and have a set that includes a T slot nut for fitting it to an Atlas / Craftsman 6" lathe.

LMS QCTP for Atlas / Craftsman 6" 

Unfortunately they are closed indefinitely due to COVID-19

I have ordered quite a bit from them, and have been happy with their stuff. Its mostly import, but they do have some USA brands (Aloris, Starrett for the big spenders) and seem to stick to better quality import stuff. They focus on mini-lathes but stock stuff useful up to 10" lathes and small mills of about the PM25 size.


----------



## greenail (Mar 25, 2020)

I have the shars OXA and I have no problems with it.  I use it on both a 8x16 and 7x10.  The only thing has been a spring washer breaking on a toolholder.


----------



## Nogoingback (Mar 25, 2020)

I had OXA on my 6" Atlas.  AXA is too big.


----------



## matthewsx (Mar 25, 2020)

That's pretty much what I thought, thanks for the input  

John


----------



## FanMan (Mar 26, 2020)

I just replaced the lantern tool post on my Craftsnan 6x18 with an 0XA set from LMS, now I'm just wondering why I waited so long.


----------



## mickri (Mar 27, 2020)

You could always make a Norman style QCTP.  I really like mine.  Not hard to make and a fraction of the cost.


----------



## phubbman (Mar 27, 2020)

I've got an OXA on my 618.  Really like it.
I looked for one made of steel, not aluminum.  I also got a wedge type instead of the piston type.  I got a decent deal on a new Shars set on ebay.
It just seemed better in my mind.  Other users probably have fine experience with aluminum piston types.  

One other thing, get a few extra basic tool holders (i have four).  Otherwise, there's little benefit to the "quick change" if you have to remove and replace the cutter every time you switch tasks.


----------



## Winegrower (Mar 27, 2020)

You need a zillion tool holders to fully enjoy your hobby.   Really.


----------



## matthewsx (Mar 27, 2020)

I have an AXA on my Seneca Falls lathe so I ordered an OXA from All Industrial. Should do the trick.

John


----------



## LX Kid (Mar 29, 2020)

This is the one that I'm thinking for my Atlas 618 / 6" lathe.  It is made of aluminum but should be strong enough for most needs.  They are made for min lathes.  After all a 6" lathe wasn't really made for "hogging" off big chunks of metal.  They were primarily made for auto generator and AC armature turning.   I figure for $35 shipped, from eBay, I just can't go wrong.


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 29, 2020)

LX Kid said:


> This is the one that I'm thinking for my Atlas 618 / 6" lathe. It is made of aluminum but should be strong enough for most needs. They are made for min lathes. After all a 6" lathe wasn't really made for "hogging" off big chunks of metal. They were primarily made for auto generator and AC armature turning. I figure for $35 shipped, from eBay, I just can't go wrong.
> 
> View attachment 318603



I would avoid any toolpost made of aluminum. I think you find that it is too soft to withstand the use. Likewise I’m not a fan of piston-style posts, the wedge style is more repeatable and positive locking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LX Kid (Mar 29, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> I would avoid any toolpost made of aluminum. I think you find that it is too soft to withstand the use. Likewise I’m not a fan of piston-style posts, the wedge style is more repeatable and positive locking.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It's profile is smaller and just remember, "You pay you get less!"


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 29, 2020)

LX Kid said:


> It's profile is smaller and just remember, "You pay you get less!"


Yes, that is definitely true. I just wouldn't go that inexpensive on a part that plays a significant role in the quality of the work.
This is the toolpost I put on my mini lathe. I was very impressed by the quality.








						Machifit 250-000 Cuniform GIB Type Quick Change Tools Kit Tool Post 250 001-010 Tool Holder for Lathe Tools
					

Only US$15.99, buy best Machifit DMC-250-000 Cuniform GIB Type Quick Change Tools Kit Tool Post 250 001-010 Tool Holder for Lathe Tools sale online store at wholesale price.




					www.banggood.com


----------



## Nogoingback (Mar 29, 2020)

LX Kid said:


> This is the one that I'm thinking for my Atlas 618 / 6" lathe.  It is made of aluminum but should be strong enough for most needs.  They are made for min lathes.  After all a 6" lathe wasn't really made for "hogging" off big chunks of metal.  They were primarily made for auto generator and AC armature turning.   I figure for $35 shipped, from eBay, I just can't go wrong.



I had an aluminum tool post on my 618 and if I were to do it again I would buy one in steel.  The 618 needs all the
help it can get rigidity wise.   (A solid plinth berween the cross slide and the toolpost wouln't hurt either).


----------



## matthewsx (Mar 29, 2020)

This is the one I went with, ordered on the 25th and arrived in the mail yesterday.









						All Industrial 47027 | 3pc OXA Wedge Type Tool Post Holder & Intro Set for 0-8" Lathe Swing (Mini/Hobby Lathes) Quick Change
					

We distribute top-quality industrial tools and machine shop supplies at the best prices. View our collection of CNC machinist supplies and tooling packages.




					allindustrial.com
				




They have it for $10 less on eBay, I looked all over AliExpress, Amazon, eBay, etc. Knew I didn't want aluminum for the reasons others have stated.

It looks good and they advertise it working with all the other tool holder brands. Nice to get something shipped from a US based company that offers high end stuff too, I suspect if I have any problems I could just give them a call and deal with it. FYI, I didn't see any of the big brands offering OXA so it's either China or build your own it seems.

I figure this is a one time purchase that will add functionality to the machine so why try to save $50 on something that will be used almost every time I turn the machine on.


Cheers,

John


----------



## Nogoingback (Mar 29, 2020)

The last time I bought AXA toolholders I bought from All Industrial and I was impressed at how nicely they were made.
WAY better than my Phase II stuff, and cheaper.


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 29, 2020)

The problem with buying a QCTP made of aluminum isn't so much strength as it is  longevity.  Don't waste your money on an aluminum one.


----------



## phubbman (Mar 30, 2020)

Nice get.  You won't regret that.  If you decide you want more tool holders to go with it, don't worry about the knurling tool - these little lathes really need a scissors type knurler, not that one.  It's about impossible to exert enough pressure for good knurling with that type of knurler.  You will probably want/need a parting tool holder, and the boring bar holder will likely come in handy.  And, at some point, you'll probably want a holder dedicated to a dial or test indicator.  At ~$15 bucks a pop, i sometimes add one to an Amazon order to slowly build up the herd.  Any of the OXA holders will fit the QCTP you bought.  My guess is they all come out of 2 or 3 different factories, all to the same spec's, regardless of the brand (or lack thereof).

Happy turning.




matthewsx said:


> This is the one I went with, ordered on the 25th and arrived in the mail yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 30, 2020)

The first thing you should do is to buy two or more 001 or 002 (or whatever All Industrial calls them) Turning or Turning & Boring cutter holders.  With only the one that comes with all of the sets, you are hardly any better off than you would be with the conventional lantern type tool post and maybe less  better off than you would be with a 4-way turret tool post. 

I have often wondered how the places that sell these sets could have missed such an opportunity to sell two more holders by offering them at a slight discount when purchased as part of a set.


----------



## matthewsx (Mar 30, 2020)

wa5cab said:


> The first thing you should do is to buy two or more 001 or 002 (or whatever All Industrial calls them) Turning or Turning & Boring cutter holders.  With only the one that comes with all of the sets, you are hardly any better off than you would be with the conventional lantern type tool post and maybe less  better off than you would be with a 4-way turret tool post.
> 
> I have often wondered how the places that sell these sets could have missed such an opportunity to sell two more holders by offering them at a slight discount when purchased as part of a set.



I actually chose this set because it only had the two holders. Everything else I looked at either was just the tool post, or the "full set" along with the useless knurling tool. My goal is to get this machine working for the lowest cost, it didn't come with a lantern tool post so I needed something for holding bits.  Yes, it will eventually need more tool holders, boring bar and holder, cutoff holder, etc. Time will tell if those items will be purchased by me or the next owner.

Since buying the lathe things have gotten much worse for my cash flow, all the conferences I normally work have been cancelled and good local job prospects have dried up. I may end up selling this one and some other tools I have so I can pay bills if things keep going the way they are.


Cheers,

John


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 30, 2020)

OK, then under the old pre-Covid-19 circumstances, if you were primarily getting the machine up and running for re-sale, you probably should have bought one of the 4-Way Turrets if you could find one small enough.  However, under current circumstances, I agree that I wouldn't buy anything else for it.


----------



## matthewsx (Mar 31, 2020)

Not sure if I will sell it or not, just not going overboard on tooling right out of the gate. I'll pick up more holders if needed, just don't need them right now and may want to spend available dollars on other stuff.

John


----------

